# Computer shuts down, usb, printer...



## bschroer (Dec 3, 2005)

Hello. I have been having an increasing frustrating issue. My computer shuts downs and reboots when I power down my printer and the computer is on. 
I have general USB issues, I have begun to notice. When I remove a USB key, even after using...safely remove...the computer also powers down and reboots.

Plus, I seem to have drive issue, because I seem unable to install or use virtual cds and drive. I had previously used these, but uninstalled and was attempting to reinstall new version. Installation seems fine, but upon trying to use for the first time the computer shuts down and reboots and begins a continous loop. I have to restart in safemode and do a system restore to get my computer back.

Ok...whew.

Can send Hijack this log, if it helps. Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turn off the auto reboot so it freezes on the bsod and post the error message you receive in full


----------



## bschroer (Dec 3, 2005)

*Technical info*

Ok. I turned off auto-reboot. After the general info...about the computer shutting down...restarting in safe mode, blah, blah.

Technical info:

*** STOP: 0X0000008E (OXC0000005, 0X804E37F3, 0XF9CCD9A8, 0X00000000)

Beginning dump of physical memory. Physical memory dump complete.

That's all.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

need the full error message besides the code


----------



## bschroer (Dec 3, 2005)

That is all that I receive for an error message. Nothing else. Since I turned off autorestart I have only had the problem occur one time and can't duplicate it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do you have a nvidia card


----------



## bschroer (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes, I do.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

reinstall the nvidia drivers
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
disable a/virus
install your drivers and reboot
for the usb
in the device manager click on view and in the drop down box choose
show hidden devices
then uninstall all listings for usb
turn off the computer and disconnect all usb plugs
turn on the computer and when windows finishes reinstalling the usb
reboot and reconnect usb plugs and see if you still have the problem


----------



## bschroer (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks. I updated nvidia drivers. When I tried to uninstall the usb listings in device driver, the first entry was generic usb hub. When I try to uninstall or disable it I receive the same shutdown and error message as above. This seems to be the offender.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run
sfc /scannow
and run your m/b setup disk,one of them should fix it


----------



## bschroer (Dec 3, 2005)

I ran sfc /scannow and was prompted to installed XP cd. Did that. 

Was I supposed to then, uninstall all usb in device manager, as mentioned above?

What is m/b setup disk? Sorry.

After sfc /scannow I tried to shut off printer and again the computer shut down with a new error message:

NO_MORE_IRP_STACK_LOCATIONS

plus...similar STOP with 0x...

Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/w2kmsgs/1168.asp
probably a driver,do the usb as posted above,the m/b setup disk contains the drivers for the m/b and is the cd that came with the m/b


----------



## bschroer (Dec 3, 2005)

Ok, I did the usb remove, reinstall, but it did not change anything. When I turn off the printer, the computer shuts off. I restarted. It also shuts down when I remove an mp3 player from the usb, even after receiving the message that it is safe to remove! Basically, I have to shut down the computer if I make an changes to usbs. Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

scroll down to usb
http://www.pcworld.com/howto/article/0,aid,121209,00.asp#
http://www.zappersoftware.com/Help/how-to-troubleshoot-usb.html


----------



## bschroer (Dec 3, 2005)

Ok, I will look at those. The error message is IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://aumha.org/win5/kbestop.php
scroll down to the error message and see if you can match the error numbers
when you did the system restore did you have to reinstall anything that had stopped working


----------

